# Interior Lights



## my06gto (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever changed their cluster and display lights to a different color??


----------



## my06gto (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone??

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

I found this. Might be helpful for you. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/interior-dash-light-color-10316/


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He hasn't been here since last July.........


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I changed my GI in the dash out with superbright cool white leds in my '67.
Cool whites have a blue hue to them which work well with the green/blue spectrum.
Now I can actually see the gauges and the heater/ A/C control.
I used blue bulb condoms on the regular incandescents in my Greenline gauges.


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

May be a dumb question, but where did you find the bulb condoms?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

DEX said:


> May be a dumb question, but where did you find the bulb condoms?


My other hobby is restoring pinball games so I had them on hand.
Bay Area Amusements, Marco Specialties etc. carries them in all colors.


----------

